# How many hours do you work each week?



## hammer (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm curious about how many hours people here who have full-time jobs work, on average, each week...

I'm fortunate that I can stay to a regular (~40 hours/week) work schedule, but I keep hearing about people who regularly put in long hours in their jobs.  Yet, I still see plenty of cars in the driveways in my neighborhood when I show up at home at 6 - 6:30 at night, so not everyone is working long hours, are they?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2008)

My regular job has me for 40 hours a week, sometimes a few hours of OT here and there.  During the winter I put in anywhere from 15-25 additional hours at my part time job.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 24, 2008)

hammer said:


> I'm curious about how many hours people here who have full-time jobs work, on average, each week...
> 
> I'm fortunate that I can stay to a regular (~40 hours/week) work schedule, but I keep hearing about people who regularly put in long hours in their jobs.  Yet, I still see plenty of cars in the driveways in my neighborhood when I show up at home at 6 - 6:30 at night, so not everyone is working long hours, are they?



40-50 per week, but I have the benny of having a decent amount of leeway as to when I come and go.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm right at 50 but really can come and go as i please


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm on a 40 hr schedule. However, time spent actually working struggles to approach one hour at best.


----------



## roark (Mar 24, 2008)

40-50, the occasional 70 hr week. Salary is based on 37.5.

Of course I probably only "work" about 37.5 hrs of that 40-50


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Probably 55-60, but 15 of that is at home at night doing research with a glass of wine in hand.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2008)

During ski season about 35...in the summer 35-45 depending on deliveries..and the most I ever worked in a week was 66 hours but only for two weeks when shit was uber hectic and that was in the summer and included evenings and Saturdays..


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2008)

I work about 40, but I have a long commute and starting to look for work closer to home. I leave the house at 6:30 am and get back at 6 pm.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2008)

I have 29 hours of scheduled patient time a week and then another 5 or so hours of administrative duties, and then 3 hours a week of teaching.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 24, 2008)

most I ever had on a time card (this goes back a few years) was 84Hrs

but for the most part 50-60 hrs a week (14 today)


----------



## YardSaleDad (Mar 25, 2008)

I do about a 1000 hours a year spread unevenly.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 25, 2008)

I work about 9-4 4 or 5 days a week then in the winter another 10 hours or so of coaching each weekend.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 25, 2008)

I usually do 15-20, but occasionally as much as 30 in the summer.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2008)

I wasn't even going to bother with this thread.... but I have to say I'm impressed that my situation was included in the poll.


----------



## lerops (Mar 25, 2008)

I work around 55 hours a week on average, but  it fluctuates a lot.


----------



## JD (Mar 25, 2008)

30-50.  Resaurant work in a vacation town....Just got a new job in Warren, hopefully a nice even 40-45, and a 12 mile commute on the dirt bike for the summer.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2008)

severine said:


> I wasn't even going to bother with this thread.... but I have to say I'm impressed that my situation was included in the poll.



So what does that equal, like 170 hours a week?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 25, 2008)

ZERO , ZIP . NADA ------------------------------i'm happily retired


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a part time job.  That fluctuates from 5-74 hours a week.  Fewest ev er was 5, and 72 was this past Presidents week, while still going to school full time.....

I usually average 30-40 though.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2008)

Depends on the week. Some weeks during the Summer, I am out of there after only 30 hours. During the busy times of the year, 60-70 is pretty standard. I would say a total year average is just barely under 50 per week excluding vacation days.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 25, 2008)

I did 36 hrs a week last year, and i'll prob. do 40 this year, with occasional overtime when other people can't show up.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So what does that equal, like 170 hours a week?


There are only 168 hrs in a week.  Geez, I don't exaggerate _that_ much! :roll:


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 25, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> ZERO , ZIP . NADA ------------------------------i'm happily retired



Good for you! Can't wait till I'm there. This is the first full-time job I've had that has a 37.5 work week. All of my past jobs have been 40+, with overtime going to 40-50 hrs per week. I guess working for the state has "some" benefits.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2008)

50-60 winter. 60+ Spring to fall.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Good for you! Can't wait till I'm there. This is the first full-time job I've had that has a 37.5 work week. All of my past jobs have been 40+, with overtime going to 40-50 hrs per week. I guess working for the state has "some" benefits.


When I worked for the municipality, we started out with 37.5 hrs (before I was there) but they negotiated to save one of the union positions by downgrading us to 32.5 hrs/week.  Considered full-time, but part-time hours.  We also had a varying schedule in the last year I worked there.... Mon-Wed 8:30-4, Thur 8:30-6:30, and Fri 8:30-12:30.  I prefer consistency, but it was kind of nice starting the weekend early.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 25, 2008)

During the summer, 60-70 hours.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2008)

This unscientific poll all appears to agree with what I thought...most people do in fact keep a somewhat "normal" schedule with periodic times where extra hours are needed.

I know that the commute can make a difference...my wife works 9-hour days but she only has a 10-minute commute, so her total time from leaving to getting home is about the same as mine.

I can also do some amount of work from home...nice for times when driving down to the office is difficult, but other times it can be more difficult to "unplug" from what is going on. At least I'm not a slave to a Blackberry...


----------



## krisskis (Mar 27, 2008)

35 hours a week on average...work 3 days a week 12 3/4 hours a shift at night...7pm to 740 am...occasionally do the extra day here and there in the Pediatric ICU and ER when they need me..its nice to get away from my unit once ina while...OT sucks here...we dont make time and half until we work 40 hours, so if i do an extra shift, the first 4 hours are straight time...thats why i dont answer the phone at home


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2008)

i don't really measure my job in hours...
Because i travel..


----------



## hammer (Mar 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> i don't really measure my job in hours...
> Because i travel..


My guess is that you pull some long hours in any case...I know when I travel it's usually at least a 50-hour week.


----------



## dmc (Mar 27, 2008)

hammer said:


> My guess is that you pull some long hours in any case...I know when I travel it's usually at least a 50-hour week.



I do...
For instance..  i did some work Monday - drove down to NYC - flew to London for 36 hours and got back last night around 3AM...  Insanity...   

I also have the ability to slip out and make some turns every other day or so..  Thats a good thing...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

bumpity


----------



## andyzee (Jun 24, 2008)

I chose 40-50, but my hours are not that regular. I've worked 19 hour days, 7 days a week and I've had weeks with no work. My favorite was still the day I was able to join a meeting on a conference call at Hunter, then when it went past the scheduled time, I just kept my headset on and went skiing. My boss and schedule are pretty flexible.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now I'd say 50-60, but that will be on the increase in September....


----------



## hardline (Jun 24, 2008)

this poll is flawed. i work like theres no tomorrow durring the summer and come winter its summer vaction. everybody i work with knows that in winter i do all bussiness calls while i am riding. people don't even ask where i am anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2008)

Still pretty much anywhere from 45 to 60.  I work sales from home/car, so whatever it takes to make my numbers is what I put in.  Right now, the economy sucks, far fewer people are going out to eat, so I work more than I would like doing anything I can do to drive sales in a down market.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

lately we've been uber busy...we're up double digits in volume so far this year so I've been working more hours..the best thing about my job is that we close at noon on Fridays..I don't mind having an evening appointment early in the week because of that.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 25, 2008)

Usually 40, give or take 20


----------



## dmc (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope to work as little as possible this week..

I have to drive to Stamford tomorrow... That will be a 6AM to 9PM day...  sucks...


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2008)

Bump...

Now that the economy's in recession, is anyone working longer/shorter hours?


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2008)

hammer said:


> Bump...
> 
> Now that the economy's in recession, is anyone working longer/shorter hours?



I'm averaging around 80.


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm averaging around 80.


Yikes...hope that's a temporary situation...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm averaging around 80.



I hope you're making alot of money...


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2008)

hammer said:


> Yikes...hope that's a temporary situation...



It was supposed to be, we'll see.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hope you're making alot of money...



Nope, salary. I'd make the same putting in 40 hours.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm working zero hours per week.

In my usual life, I tend to work 50+ hours.  I usually log three long 12 hour days, one shorter day where I try to have a midweek life, and I'm out of the office prompty on Friday afternoon.  I never work weekends.  Ever.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 28, 2008)

10 to 15 a week for winter.m/w/f any time between 6 am and 10 pm


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 28, 2008)

i only work over the summer bcause im 15. i think that was a 40 hour work week as a summer camp counciler. (no i wasnt a volunteer)

however ive got a working permit and ive applied at my local hardware store  for a 15 hour work week as the people who put items in bags for people (i dont know the real name of them)


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2008)

I run in the 40-50 range.  If I get called upon during my off time, I just go in a little later the next day since my salary is based on 40 hours.  
When I was hourly, I would be in the 60-70 range and rack up the OT


----------



## aveski2000 (Nov 28, 2008)

I work 40 hours on a regular week. Six on certain Saturdays for OT. I do have 30 vacation days a year.:lol:


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2008)

I wish I could keep it under 60....


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 28, 2008)

Between 55 and 65 hours a week. Unfortunately I'm on salary and don't get any overtime.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 28, 2008)

37.5 a week at my day job . . . (with the new addition of every other Monday off)

A couple of hours per weekend at my ski area job . . .


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually work or hours there???  8)


----------



## Chris I (Nov 30, 2008)

24-25 hours right now (thursday+friday nights).  38 during track season thurs-saturday nights.  

suckers


----------



## Marc (Dec 1, 2008)

Varies week to week.  Never fewer than 45 hours.


----------



## prisnah (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm AT work from 8:30am-5:30pm M-F so 45 hours.......however I realistically only work about half that time. 

Got a vaca coming up next week and then we get x-mas week off too (not to mention the 3 days off we just got for turkey day), so I'm hoping it dumps all December like it did last year. Freakin turns galore.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was moved to a salary position on Sun. so no more overtime for me.:sad:

On a regular week i work around 50 hours.  However holiday time I work like crazy.  Lets take X-mas week for example.  I looked at the schedule and I am working 10 straight days of 13 hours.........:-o  I hope they don't actually expect me to be there that much.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2008)

As our business continues to grow..I imagine I'll eventually work more hours.  When I first began 4 years ago there were the same number of employees but our volume was significantly less.  To help justify my salary..I hit the road and cold-called on alot of funeral homes..some of whom are our dealers who have really helped increase business.  The current employees have to work more...if we hired more employees..things wouldn't be as profitable and then raises wouldn't be as good.  Hopefully business will grow enough that I'll have an assistant..I can dream..lol


----------

